# Eizo ColorEdge CG277 vs NEC SpectraView Reference 272



## Roy (Apr 2, 2014)

Hello,

I am looking to buy a 27" monitor for photo editing (mainly Lightroom and Photoshop) only. I am not interested in video editing at all. My question is: How do I choose between the Eizo CG277 and the NEC Reference 272 if they're both priced almost identically?

Thanks,
Roy


----------



## RGF (Apr 6, 2014)

Roy

I have an NEC spectra view (not sure of the model) and I get very accurate colors from it. I can not speak about the quality of the ColorEdge, though I suspect it is equally good.

Do both monitors cover the same color space?

Rich


----------

